# نقاش:بخصوص ميكاترونك



## ainshtin (26 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​انا كنت بتساءل بخصوص التالى :انا طالب لسه مخلص اعدادى السنه السابقة وانا بفكر ادرس ميكاترونك ولكن عندنا فى جامعة المنصورة مفيش هذا القسم وانا بش مستعد انى ادرس فى جامعة ستة اكتوبر الجامعة الوحيده اللى فيها هذا القسم، ولذلك فكرت انى ممكن ادرس ميكانيكا باور وبعد كده اخد كورسات تحكم بعد التخرج ،ولكن فى فكرة تانية انى ادرس حاسبات وتحكم واخد كورسات ميكانيكا باور بعد التخرج ، وانا محتار ايهما الطريق الافضل والاقرب، واطلب المشورة من المهندسين وخاصة المعيدين والدكاترة فى الاقسام المذكورة سابقا.
هذا النقاش سوف يفيد كل الطلبة اللى عاوزين يدخلوا ميكاترونك وبش موجود فى جامعاتهم.​


----------



## MUSLIM125 (2 أكتوبر 2008)

ميكانيكا باور كويس و حاسبات وتحكم كويس خش اللى اى واحد فيهم مش حتفرق وان كانت فرص عمل باور أكتر بكتير و برضه شوف انت بتميل لأى قسم منهم


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (7 أكتوبر 2008)

أخي الكريم, نقاش بناء حول موضوع طالما إهتم به الكثيرون
أولاً أفضل قسم ميكانيكا باور وبعد التخرج هنالك العديد من الخيارات
تستطيع أن تعادل شهادتك بأخذ سنة زائدة وتحصل على بكالوريوس ميكاترونيات
تستطيع أن تأخذ دبلومة ثم تسجل الماجستير
ولكن لا أحبذ أن تدخل قسم حاسبات ومعلومات ثم تأخذ دورات في الميكانيكا
وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## مشروع ميكاترونيكسي (11 أكتوبر 2008)

تعال جاعة مصر للعلوم والتكنولوجيا
فيها ميكاترونيكس


----------

